# New gen PPKs. Arkansas made. Which ammo does yours like?



## Massimo1 (Nov 1, 2019)

FMJ:
Hollow point:


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

It should be able to run both....especially at that price.


----------



## Massimo1 (Nov 1, 2019)

Thank you. I went to the range yesterday. I shot about 35-40 rounds of
Federal fmj 
Sig fmj elite performance
Browning fmj
Remington fmj
Federal Hst (hurt like hell)
Ruger arx
Honaday critical defense ftx
Liberty lead free hp

Happy to report, no failures of any kind!!!

There is definitely a difference than the inter arms version. I owned two. Neither could fire a complete mag without a failure. One was sent back to interarms, just to be returned with a polished feedramp. Did nothing to improve. I wrote the model altogether back then and never looked back until last month when I took a gamble and happy I did.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Massimo1 said:


> Thank you. I went to the range yesterday. I shot about 35-40 rounds of
> Federal fmj
> Sig fmj elite performance
> Browning fmj
> ...


Sounds great! The PPKs is a classic, that was way ahead of it's time when it was first produced. It's an all steel gun, that should easily last a lifetime. Personally, I'd be carrying that little gun all the time.


----------



## Massimo1 (Nov 1, 2019)

I’m excited since the two interarms variants I had back in the 90s were Jamm-o-Mattics. I remember not being able to shoot one magazine without a FTF. One was sent back to interarms but still has problems. I decided at that point that these little guns were trash and could not understand how they stood the test of time. Apparently, the design of the feedramp to chamber assembly has been redone. If I remember correctly my interarms magazines were such that the rounds were sitting facing at a sharp upward angle. This one is different. The rounds sit flat.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Massimo1 said:


> I'm excited since the two interarms variants I had back in the 90s were Jamm-o-Mattics. I remember not being able to shoot one magazine without a FTF. One was sent back to interarms but still has problems. I decided at that point that these little guns were trash and could not understand how they stood the test of time. Apparently, the design of the feedramp to chamber assembly has been redone. If I remember correctly my interarms magazines were such that the rounds were sitting facing at a sharp upward angle. This one is different. The rounds sit flat.


Yeah, those Interarms models were not really known for their quality...at least when your talking Walther.


----------

